#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Πού θα βρω δεδομένα - καταγραφή επιταχυνσιογράφων πριν το 2000

## statik

Γεια σας

 Ξερετε που θα βρω δεδομένα - καταγραφή επιταχυνσιογράφων πριν το 2000 για τον Ελλαδικο χωρο?

Είχε το ΙΤΣΑΚ http://www.itsak.gr (θελει login για να δεις τα δεδομενα) , αλλα εχει ΜΟΝΟ το 2000 και μετα. Για το πριν έχει επιλογές αλλα εχουν σβηστεί όλες οι καταγραφες. Ξερετε που αλλου μπορουμε να τα βρουμε? 

Θα με ενδιέφερε ο σεισμος 1999 της Αθηνας.

----------


## statik

Δεν υπαρχει καποιος συναδελφος που να προλαβε να τα κατεβασει απο το ιτσακ?

----------


## Xάρης

Ψάξε ΕΔΩ.

----------

